# Collage training vessel



## Uricanejack

My first seagoing experience was on the South Shields training vessel.

A trip up the Tyne the out onto the N Sea up to Blyth and back.
We tried sailing it for a while.
Almost everyone was laid low by mal de mer.
I was ok when steering but got fired of the wheel on the basis my steering was so bad everyone else was feeling worse.

One lad got of went and packed his gear and left on the next train. 

I was never out on it again.

I was wondering what her name was? or is?

Does she still exist or if not where did she end up.?


----------



## oldsalt1

Not sure but I think that it was St Hilda.


----------



## Uricanejack

Thanks Oldsalt
You were right it was the St Hilda.

I found her on google. 
She is now a charter vessel on the Clyde.
Still has the same name and reference mentioned her former life.
having been built in Fife for South Shields Collage as a training vessel.


----------

